

Who do I write a thank-you letter to after an all-day interview? - wtracy

I wonder if I've been doing this wrong all along. :-)<p>After an on-site job interview with multiple interviewers, who is it most appropriate to write a thank-you note to? The HR contact I've been working with, the individual interviewers, or someone else?<p>What's considered standard?
======
ecaron
There is no standard for this. Beyond that, why would you want to be standard
- the point of an interview is to come across as exception. Figure out each
individual person, and send as many as you can remember/find/track a hand-
written, mailed thank you letter.

The whole point of the post-interview thank you is to be remembered, so if
your tactic isn't memorable it isn't worth doing.

------
soho33
personally i would draft a different email to each person and send it to them
individually. i wouldn't just copy paste it either cause you never know if
they are sitting beside each other when they get it!!

i think it would make a better impression if each of them receive a different
thank you email.

